# 食唔龙鞭2



## molushi

Given the context, this should refer to a video game (a guy visits one of his friends to get his 食唔龙鞭2 back), probably a made-up one (I couldn't find it online). From what I gathered, 龙鞭 is a ritual whip that Chinese emperors used during a special ploughing ceremony; how to understand it in relation to the first two characters? 唔 is 不 in Cantonese, isn't it? What impression does such a name give to a Chinese reader? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## nosaijin

You are right that 唔 usually means 不 in Cantonese, but I'm afraid 食唔龙鞭 doesn't seem to make any sense.
All I can think of now is a meaningless name of a movie/video game/book or else.


----------



## corner1912

It sounds like a game which is similar to "Double Dragon" for me.


----------



## hx1997

Could the 唔 actually have been 吾? That would make the phrase make sense. It would mean "suck my dick" in slang (and would be a humorous way to put it). 吾: literary version of 我. 鞭: whip, penis (due to the likeness in shape).


----------



## NewAmerica

龙 doesn't necessarily refer to emporer. In traditional Chinese culture, a one-eyed bandit could be called 独眼龙 ( one-eyed dragon); or a hero who is especially good at swimming could be called 混江龙（river-stirring dragon); or a ringleader could be called 恶龙 (evil dragon) . Seen in this light,  食唔龙鞭 could make sense that is a eupheumistic form of an insulting expression, like explained by hx1997 (in which  唔 is a dialect of 我：《三侠五义》第五回：“唔么，是江苏人，姓吕名佩。”).

Notice that in 食唔龙鞭, 龙鞭 is collocated with 食, which makes it extremely unlikely that 龙鞭 refers to a whip used by emporer.


----------



## SimonTsai

hx1997 said:


> 鞭: whip, penis (due to the likeness in shape).


Yes, this is exactly what the phrase of interest reminds me of.

But I didn't realise that it could mean 'Suck me' because 豬鞭, 羊鞭, 牛鞭 and 虎鞭, to the best of my knowledge, are usually referred to as food rather than the penises of living animals. (By the way, although these foods are traditionally believed to be able to boost men's libido and sexual performance, I currently do not have the courage to give them a try. That makes me sort of embarrassed.)


NewAmerica said:


> 龙 doesn't necessarily refer to emperor.


Yes. But here I do think that it is associated with sovereigns: The speaker seems to be comparing himself to an emperor.


> is a euphemistic form of an insulting expression


I am unsure of whether that amounts to an euphemism; I would say that it is likely to be a pseudo-literary version of '吃我屌'.

'食吾龍鞭' is not necessarily intended to be an insult. It is simply flirty. I would imagine that it is a sex game.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> '食吾龍鞭' is not necessarily intended to be an insult. It is simply flirty. I would imagine that it is a sex game.


Agree, aggressively flirty in a macho manner. 
2 in 食唔龙鞭2 seems to mean Series 2, Season 2, Episode 2...


----------



## NewAmerica

It depends on background:

For Taiwan, Hong Kong and Macau and siimilar areas, it is more flirting than insulting.
For Mainland China, it is more insulting than flirting.


----------



## molushi

Thanks a lot, this makes a lot of sense! I don't know why I thought of a video game to start with (probably because of the "2") but it could definitely be a movie. Given the context - a young man embracing his gay identity -, probably a gay porn. 龙 would then be an intensifier -> like "suck my mighty dick"


----------



## SimonTsai

龍精 = 帝王的 (emperor's) 精液 (semen)

龍鞭 = 帝王的 (emperor's) 陰莖 (penis)


----------



## T.D

Well, I have to say it gave me a porno impression at first glance.  食 means to eat or to take, 唔 is very likely to be a typo or something that should in fact be 吾, which means me or my. 龙鞭, as you may have known now, could be the penis of an emperor. So, this title could mean 'Suck my royal cxxk 2', making it a sequel of a pornography movie or game series.

On second thought, when referring to the penis, sex organ or origin, of a celestial being, such as a dragon or an emperor,  I believe 根 is more commonly used. At least I have never heard of 龙鞭.

I tend to believe 龙鞭 is the name of a legendary weapon 'dragon whip', or a kungfu fighting style. Therefore, 食唔龙鞭 can be an action video game where the main character uses 龙鞭 as his weapon, or his main fighting style is called 龙鞭. The title can simply mean 'take/eat my dragon whip'

Nevertheless, whoever makes this name is definitely trying to make some porno references, for marketing sake possibly.


----------



## hx1997

^ Yes, that's possible, 龙鞭 serving as the name of a weapon in a game and 吃 meaning "take a blow of". But it definitely is intended to make people think of the male member thing.


----------



## NewAmerica

传统表达方式是：

吃我一剑！（”吃我宝剑！“或"吃我利剑！”则较勉强）
吃我一拳！（“吃我铁拳”或“吃我老拳！"则较勉强)
吃我一鞭！（"吃我皮鞭！“或”吃我龙鞭！“则较勉强）

也说是”吃我龙鞭！“作为攻击性表达在汉语里是比较勉强的。


----------



## T.D

NewAmerica said:


> 也说是”吃我龙鞭！“作为攻击性表达在汉语里是比较勉强的。



I agree it is awkward if 龙鞭 is the name of a weapon. But it will be more acceptable if you take it as a fighting style.
e.g. 吃我佛山无影脚 sounds perfectly fine to my ear...

By the way, I am not sure but I think there are a lot of grammatical differences between Cantonese and mandarin...But that will be another topic, just saying..


----------

